
Eloquent JavaScript 3rd Edition Draft - baconerrday
https://eloquentjavascript.net/3rd_edition/00_intro.html
======
dhruvio
Great book to read if you are considering becoming a front-end developer!
Instead of just "tolerating JavaScript's quirks", the author taught me how to
use the language's unique features to build maintanable applications
eloquently.

------
nicolashahn
Used the 2nd edition as a textbook in college a few years ago. Highly
recommended to anyone who has at least a little programming experience and
wants to learn Javascript.

------
holychiz
is there an accompany forum for learners of this book to discuss content and
exercises like Coursera, et al.?

~~~
yesenadam
That's a great idea. I really loved _Eloquent JavaScript_ online version, a
forum would make it even better.

------
vogt
I've been learning fundamental concepts of web development coming from UX for
a couple years now and this text has been absolutely instrumental in my
learning. Highly recommended!

------
paulddraper
Thought this was a well-worded draft for ECMAScript language specification
Edition 3.

------
doitLP
I would say this is definitely not a good book for beginners with little to no
programming experience. I don't know anyone who got past chapter 6 who was not
already very familiar with programming patterns. I would try the You Don't
Know JS series or JavaScript the Good Parts instead.

~~~
vixen99
Beginnners might want to try The Javascript Way book on
[https://github.com/bpesquet/thejsway/#](https://github.com/bpesquet/thejsway/#).
Best I've seen yet.

~~~
holychiz
this book also have a forum for it, albeit low traffic.
[http://forum.thejsway.com/](http://forum.thejsway.com/)

